# résoudre les problêmes java avec IE 5



## bengilli (14 Mai 2000)

bon c'est un titre un peu accrocheur....
en fait je suis en train de télécharger
Apple MRJ 2.2 sur http://www.apple.com/java/ 
peu etre une solution?


----------



## JackSim (14 Mai 2000)

Je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des problèmes : regarde ici http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum3/HTML/000114.html 


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## JackSim (15 Mai 2000)

Pas chez moi en tout cas, c'est encore pire qu'avant.


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## bengilli (15 Mai 2000)

pourtant je l'ai testée ce matin sur les sites ou j'avais des problêmes et ca se passe plutot bien...
j'ai auparavant zappé l'extension du navigateur qui (je pense) gère les applets...

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## bengilli (15 Mai 2000)

ou laaaaaa!!!!
bon j'ai rien dit!!!
ca a pas duré 2 jours!
j'ai zappé toutes les extensions MRJ, IE prenait 40Mo de RAM!!!! bugs en série....
ca sera pas faute d'avoir essayé

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------

